# CFE Scam ???



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Today I received an email from “ CFE “ stating I owed 12806 Pesos...My usual bill is 100 pesos per 2 months....it went on to state: 

We inform you that your electricity service has expired, we invite you to guarantee the continuity of your service.

Then it had :
Different service number than mine + 2 payment options.... 

Deleted.....LOL


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Scam for sure. CFE doesn't send out emails telling you what you owe. They would have disconnected your service if you were even 10 pesos short of paying your bill. 
Happened to friend of mine- went to the machine in the CFE office to pay her bill, after office hours. Had an account for 20 years, never been late with one payment. She only had 500 peso bills and her bill was 515 pesos. Rather than put in another 500, as the machine can be funky about giving change, she just figured they'd carry the 15 pesos onto the next bill. Unh-unh. They came out and cut her electric. She went into the office during office hours, the chairs were full of mostly Mexicans waiting their turn to talk to an agent. She just started yelling loudly at the agent- that they cut her electric for 15 pesos, when she'd had an account for 20 years and never been late with a payment, what the f**k was wrong with them? All the people sitting in the chairs burst into applause.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I received some e-mail from SAT sayng I missed my such a date appointment and they sent me some attachement as well. I did not read it as my computer alert went bezerk. I deleted the whole thing and hope it was a scam otherwise I expect SAT to knock at my door..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I get a copy of my bill from CFE by email every other month. It comes as two attachments, a PDF and an XML version.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I get a copy of my bill from CFE by email every other month. It comes as two attachments, a PDF and an XML version.


me too, been getting my bill that way for many years


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

These kinds of scams are also ubiquitous in Canada. A common one is from Revenue Canada, with threatening emails and phone calls saying if they don't pay (by Paypal!!!) they will be arrested. The scammers seem to especially target immigrants, and some of those who were scared into paying lost 10s of thousands of dollars. Now there is a new tactic - my husband got an email purportedly from Revenue Canada saying he was owed a refund, so if he could just contact them with his credit card #, they would issue the refund to his credit card... Yeah, right. Deleted.

One of my patients from Mexico (living in Canada) got a call saying her health insurance had expired, and they were phishing for personal information. She essentially told them, "I'm from Mexico, I know all about scams so don't bother trying."


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> I received some e-mail from SAT sayng I missed my such a date appointment and they sent me some attachement as well. I did not read it as my computer alert went bezerk. I deleted the whole thing and hope it was a scam otherwise I expect SAT to knock at my door..


Yes, about a year and half ago I also received a spam email claiming to be from SAT. Telling me I hadn't reported some earnings and that they were coming to investigate and there was a link to click on, which of course I didn't. There is actually somewhere on the SAT website where they have a list of fake email addresses that scammers are sending these out from- it goes on for pages, as I recall. With a warning not to click on anything.
The email address it was sent from wasn't on the list, so I printed out the scam email and brought it into the office- they confirmed it was a scam and said SAT doesn't send out emails like that. I left them the print-out and told them to add that email address to their scam list.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the warning.. my computer went crazy with alerts..etc so I did not open iit .. I should go to SAT and report it but I have not gotten around to it yet..


----------

